# Homemade Probe



## lexdigger

Alot of new diggers want to know where to get a probe. You can buy them but you can also make one. All you need is to find a good piece of spring steel. When I first got into bottle digging a fellow arrowhead hunter/bottle digger (Mike Dolcini) out in Cali. sent me my first probe. Since then I've copied it to make duplicates. The one he sent me is a five footer and I've made several four and six footers. I figured I'd share a few pics to give others ideas on how to put one together. 

 Here's a look at my typical gear for a day of bottle digging. Snacks, drinks, gloves, buckets & rope, long handled shovel, t handled shovel, a short shovel, probes, iron digger, scratching sticks, and a hand trowel.






 My tip has a crayon shape to it and the bead is about an inch back. The bead was a nut that is welded on and ground down to the desired shape.





 You don't want the tip to be too sharp. Mine has a flat spot ground down on it. You want the bead to have enough of a ledge on top to pull up a soil sample.





 The handle is a piece of one in galvanized pipe (electrical conduit). You want to drill through and weld it on each end. It makes it good and sturdy. You also want to make sure to let it air cool and not dip it in water. Air cooling lets the steel temper while water cooling can make it brittle. If desired you can add some type of grips. 





 Brazing is a little more expensive then welding but will hold up a little better. I used 5/8ths inch spring steel but you could use larger or smaller diameter depending on soil conditions. Remember, if you aren't abusing it you are not using it right!


----------



## sunrunner

hay cris:you have a nice rig.were do you get your spring steel rod ? ,i get them out of old car trunks,,,,sunra


----------



## GuntherHess

For safety sake I like them made with only one hole drilled in the handle (just welded on the bottom). I dont like the thought of the welds breaking and a spring steel rod going through my chest[]


----------



## GuntherHess

Monty Pythons would refer to it as "spring surprise"[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Gunther to solve that problem I wear a probe poof vest.I'm high tech man []


----------



## lexdigger

Actually, that is the purpose of the double weld. With a single weld you are relying on that one spot to hold the rod together. If it breaks or has a weakness it could come apart. It wouldn't take much for the handle to seperate from the rod and stab you in the neck. On a double weld you want to drill the second (back) hole a little smaller than the actual rod itself. It gives you a way to attach the rod in two spots making it almost impossible to come apart during use. I've tryed the single weld method with the rod resting on the back wall of the handle and it didn't feel nearly as sturdy. Mike has been digging bottles for 30 years and he makes his own probes. They are built to last. The old time diggers here buy them from a guy who makes them the same way, with a double weld. Try it sometime, you'll be surprised at the results. I only use my single weld probe for determining depth in a privy.
 Sunra, I get my spring steel from a guy who works at a factory. They make springs for the automotive industry. You can also get it out of old cars at a junkyard.  Chris


----------



## pupman

Hi Ghris, Your probes are great and I'm sure will benefit new collectors.I have a different question though...You mention Mike(Big Mike) Dolcini- do you still see him and I was wondering if he still has his insect powders.I was wondering if he might be interested in selling or trading any insect powders.He was the third participant in the famous Las Vegas bug bottle shootout in 1985. If you can give me any information I would really appreciate it! Thanks,Kev


----------



## GuntherHess

> On a double weld you want to drill the second (back) hole a little smaller than the actual rod itself.


 
 That sounds like a reasonable approach.


----------



## lexdigger

Yeah Matt, the second hole is basically just to have a way to attach the rod in two spots instead of just one. Kind of a backup plan! LOL. 
 Hey Kev, I have actually never met Mike in person but I do consider him a friend in the truest sense of the word. We are both artifact collectors and frequent several of the same forums. I remember he would occasionally show pics of bottles that he had dug and in a way he was very instrumental in getting me interested in antique glass. When I found my first bottle dump he helped me out alot with advice on digging and telling me what I had dug up. When I expressed an interest in privies, he went out of his way to answer any questions I had and even hooked me up with some more local diggers for advice. When he sent me a probe I went out and found my first privy within a week or so of getting it. I still owe him Big Time for all of the help and for my "lucky" rod. No matter how many probes I make, buy, or have made I will always consider the one he made for me my #1. I'm still holding out for a nice Cutter flask and if I EVER dig one here in Kentucky it is going straight to him, no questions asked! He is one of the good guys and a true Pro when it comes to searching down artifacts and relics. He's dug more stuff than most of us will in a lifetime!!! He is actually a member on this forum but he doesn't post often. I have a phone number for him I think, but if not I have an email address for sure. I'll get in touch with him and let him know you asked about him. Chris


----------



## pupman

Hi Chris,Great story,there's some really nice people ou there and obviously Mike D. is one of them.He competed in the first evr "bug bottle shootout along with "las Vegas" Lou Pelligrini and Jim Hagenbuch.If you ever get to read the article i think you'll positively enjoy it,the whole event seemed like nothing but good natured fun! It spurred me on th write a little colum in the letters to the editor section of the bottle mag. a few years ago. It's just that fun and comaraderie that is all too often missing from todays world. Having said that I must admit that there seems to be a great spirit in the hearts of most of the bottle people on the forum,alot of helpful,kind folks! Having read what you said about Mike Dolcini,it doesn't really surprise me as I got a little insight into all three contestants of the "bug bottle shootout".I would love to paticipate in one of those-I don't care if i win lose or draw,it just sounds like fun!!!! Thanks for taking the time to write  and maybe I'll have the pleasure of talking to Mike somtime! Best Regards,Kev


----------



## tigue710

hey thanks Chris, I need to make a 6 footer, I bought a 4 foot online and it's a great probe but it leaves a little to the imagination!


----------



## lexdigger

Yeah, a six footer is the way to go! Four footers are great for turning a back yard into a pin cushion in search of a pit, but once you think you've got one you may want to go a little deeper to know for sure. Our average pit here is a six footer so a four footer may not quite get down to the glassy use layer. They are also good for a deep pit to try and hit bottom. You're gonna find one this year, for sure. You are one determined digger! Chris


----------



## RedGinger

If you don't have the materials to make your own probe at the moment, what else could you use as a substitute?  Thanks.
 Laur


----------



## lexdigger

Laur, I tried a few substitues but they aren't nearly as good and are very disposable. Spring steel is really the only way to go because most everything else will get bent and won't go back straight and just drive you nuts! If the soil conditions aren't too dense you might try a car antenna attached to some type of t handle, but I'd be carefull using it. If you can't build one yourself your best bet may be to go ahead and order one online. Chris


----------



## CALDIGR2

The primary reason for two holes in the handle is to give the rod more support. The top of the rod shpould be ground to a slight taper and the hole drilled to only allow the tip to be visible so that it can be braized. Properly done, there is no way that the rod can come through the top of the handle and stick you.

 I have been making probes for 40 years, and can honestly say that none of mine has failed. I only use Mapp gas and let the new braizes air cool. NO quenching, it can cause problems with brittleness and become a safety hazard.


----------



## lexdigger

Well speak of the Devil! LOL I've tried out alot of other probes Mike and none of them were as good as the one you made me. The rod has just the right stiffness and the handle is good and sturdy. I've tried to copy it but all I could pull off was a "knockoff" of the real deal! You Da Man Mike! Thanks for everything, Chris


----------



## tigue710

some might say I'm a bit peculiar, maybe even strange...  lol  I'm a little obsessed I guess, but it pays off... the more time you spend on anything the better the results...


----------



## JGUIS

If you leave a half inch or so sticking out the top, it gives you something to beat on with a hammer if needed.


----------



## pupman

Hi Chris,I'm trying to get in touch with MikeD.I believe he tried to send me a couple of pictures to look at  in the new Years resolutions lets hear um  part of the forum but I was not able to access them for some reason.Any help you can give would be appreciated! Kev


----------



## f1addict

Ok, now that I know the perfect manufacturing technique for a good probe, can someone explain exactly how it's used?  I get the general idea, jam it into the soil and see how far it goes, but it seems like there must be nuances to the technique.  What are you looking (feeling) for.  Someone mentioned hammering the butt end of the probe into the ground and I wonder how much tactile feedback you might obtain while beating away on spring steel with a hammer.

 We found a number of other locations at the end of last season and when the snow finally melts we plan on investigating.  It seems like a probe might be a worthwhile investment.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Unless its a wood liner, then just pray and keep stabbing lol because if you probe from the side you wont feel walls just a change in the feel of the soil from a hard push  to a ahhhhhhhh soft push when you hit the pit. Rick


----------



## pupman

Probing is a matter of feeling and listening.When you probe in the middle of the pit you shoulf feel and oftentimes hear what we call the crunchies. Generally you won't hear this sound as you probe through straight dirt .The crunch comes from going into the ash layers. We use  a different probe than the one shown by Chris,we weld a large rough shaped bead on the end which has the function of cutting down  on the "drag "as the probe is pushed in.,but more importantly this rough bead holds the ash(which you are watching for) quite wonderfully.  When you've done this or before after hitting a pit rock you must definitly  find out if it's "rock on rock". How many of us have thought we hit a pit rock only to find that it's just a stray rock and not the pit.As  has been said before you must then try to find the outline of the pit. Stonliners here average 12 ft. but the shape can  vary to the extreme. They are usually round here but can be any shape and very large.There have been pits found here that are 10 ft. wide by 20 ft. long and I assure you,they are outhouse pits! Then there are the shared pits which straddle both properties involving two permissions. I hope some of this helps and remember,conditions vary around the country.One thing I will tell you-probing is an art and all men are not created equal here and it can take years of probing to really get a good feel for it.But then, there is nothing like looking if you want to find somthing so get a probe,find a pit  and learn as you go.Remember when it comes to outhouse digging-"The rules are that there are no rules"!!!!  (Charlie Clark) Good luck,Kev


----------



## f1addict

Ok, next question.  Who here has broken something with their probe that they wish they hadn't?

 Around here, we don't really have many privies, although there are a few.  One of which I intend to investigate.  It's a small wood frame (maybe 5 feet by 5 feet).  It appeared to serve a single room 19th century cabin.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

What ever works.....is what I say, make a probe or buy one (you like) and just do it. 
 Its not rocket science.its a rod with a handle that you stick in the ground its all most cave man like[8D]

 I broke a dark teal Op summer tree once.[:'(] Rick


----------



## GuntherHess

you cant make an omelette without breaking a few eggs...


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Captainnnnnn! Caveeeeeee!

Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!![8D]


----------



## lexdigger

What I do is just start stabbing it into the ground. I'll usually go to where I think the pits will be and try there first and then systematically work my way around the yard from there. After you stick it in about a thousand times you'll get the feel for what the natural ground is like. Here we have clay, which is why I put the bead back from the tip. When Mike sent it to me the bead was on the very tip but it was too hard to get started so I altered it. However you make it you want it to have some type of bead on it or you'll wear yourself out trying to push it in and pull it out. Also the bead will bring up ash, lime and other residue. Some pits will be tight and you won't really feel them as much as you will see something on the tip. Others will feel like an air pocket and the probe will just about fall into it. We try to feel for crunchies, but not always. When you think you've got one, probe for the walls. Once you've found the walls you can tell if they are brick, stone, or wood by looking at your tip. Brick walls leave a red dust, stone walls leave a white or grey dust and wood walls will leave clay on the very tip of the rod. Black on the back of the bead is always a good sign. There really is no right or wrong way. Sometimes you'll find a pit with the first stick and other times you will never find it no matter how hard you look. It's got a little to do with experience and alot to do with luck! I've actually found pits on construction sites without even using a probe. I just went around digging small test holes till I saw privy dirt! Chris


----------



## GuntherHess

excellent summary... you only left out the part about not being able to use your hands the next day[]


----------



## lexdigger

No Doubt! LOL. It is a rough way to go, especially after you hit one to many rocks or bricks. I do have a pair of mechanix gloves made for high impact use. They have padded palms and it helps alot, but your hands are still sore the next day. You can also throw your back out if your not carefull!!! Chris


----------



## f1addict

Thank you all for your input.  I've learned a lot, since prior to this thread, I thought the probes were used exclusively to locate the contents of a dump or privy and not necessarily the boundaries of them.  A special thanks to Matt and Chris.


----------

